# Best way to print inside tags on a white shirt without it showing through? mesh count?



## RobinSan (Feb 25, 2011)

Is there any tricks without having to print two layers, white then whatever color. So when you print the inside tag on a white shirt it doesn"t show through?


----------



## doskalata (May 16, 2010)

iv heard to just use a Cool Grey, apparently its enough to be viable but not enough to stand out. bump up the mesh count to help with ink distribution control. and just focus on placing a thin layer of ink, and not pushing the ink into the shirt.


----------



## RespecttheCraft (Feb 19, 2010)

yea i agree with justin use a high mesh count and focus on not pushing the ink through the shirt. i printed through a 190 mesh screen using grey plastisol and on another tag white discharge with blue plastisol on another one. all the inks showed through if i pressed firmly, but if i used light pressure it turned out great.. even when i did multiple strokes like on the two color label. it was on a thin shirt though so small margin of error. the thicker the shirt the more of a cushion you have.


----------



## doskalata (May 16, 2010)

RespecttheCraft said:


> yea i agree with justin use a high mesh count and focus on not pushing the ink through the shirt. i printed through a 190 mesh screen using grey plastisol and on another tag white discharge with blue plastisol on another one. all the inks showed through if i pressed firmly, but if i used light pressure it turned out great.. even when i did multiple strokes like on the two color label. it was on a thin shirt though so small margin of error. the thicker the shirt the more of a cushion you have.



Discharge, really? how well did that work? i've always thought that discharge was printed like water based inks, and that you have to really push the ink into the shirt. But you did it with nothing showing on the other side?

I think discharge would be the ideal way to do neck labels as there is "0" hand


----------

